

Announcing: Lean Ratings - Measure your abilities - NathanHandy
http://www.leanratings.com

======
bking
First thought that popped into my head when opening your site and taking it in
for a half a second was "They are trying to sell me something". I think it
might have been the "Let us guide your career" making me think that, but I
immediately closed the window and conciously had to say "give it a chance".
After opening back up the window, I like what you are really trying to do, and
with enough people it looks like a good way to get constructive feedback.

Cool idea, change the initial impression.

~~~
NathanHandy
Hi, that's great. Thanks for the feedback. We plan on maturing the site and
keeping it a free tool for professionals.

------
NathanHandy
I welcome all feedback, whether it be technical or conceptual in nature.
Please check the site again soon for Company Ratings.

------
miked8
Not bad. Could use some more work.

